

TypeScript: JavaScript Development at Application Scale - motowilliams
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2012/10/01/typescript-javascript-development-at-application-scale.aspx

======
k3n
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4597716>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4597744>

------
motowilliams
and they're providing sample syntax files for Sublime Text, Vi and Emacs -
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/interoperability/archive/2012/10/01/...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/interoperability/archive/2012/10/01/sublime-
text-vi-emacs-typescript-enabled.aspx)

